# Villa required. Long Term Lease.



## Dublin_John (Jul 8, 2011)

Villa reqd for long term lease 2-3 Years minimum. Must have secure grounds and area for 2 Dogs. Security lighting and Alarm. 4-5 Bedrooms and Private Pool. No timewasters please.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Dublin_John said:


> Villa reqd for long term lease 2-3 Years minimum. Must have secure grounds and area for 2 Dogs. Security lighting and Alarm. 4-5 Bedrooms and Private Pool. No timewasters please.


What area? - Spain is a big country 

What is your budget?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dublin_John said:


> Villa reqd for long term lease 2-3 Years minimum. Must have secure grounds and area for 2 Dogs. Security lighting and Alarm. 4-5 Bedrooms and Private Pool. No timewasters please.


have a look in the 'useful links' sticky thread at the top - there are links to national rental websites

you need to narrow down your area a bit - Spain is a huge country - & there are probably lots of properties that fit your requirements 


just as an aside - this forum is for advice & discussion - not for advertising or for putting people in touch with rental or job agents - although some established members might be able to recommend some

they would need to know WHERE you want to be though, and WHEN you plan on coming


----------



## Dublin_John (Jul 8, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> have a look in the 'useful links' sticky thread at the top - there are links to national rental websites
> 
> you need to narrow down your area a bit - Spain is a huge country - & there are probably lots of properties that fit your requirements
> 
> ...


Thank you people. The area is Calpe.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dublin_John said:


> Thank you people. The area is Calpe.


and when??

it will be holiday prices at the mo - they go down again in sept - anyone who hasn't a long term tenant at this time of year will hold out for summer lets


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Google your requirements, there are many properties there for rental. Most rentals are for up to 11 months due to the law in Spain. You need to work out if you need furnished, if you need to be close/walking distance from anything in particular and of course your budget. In general rentals requirements are a min. one months deposit, one months rent up front and if you use an agent, they generally charge a finders fee. Dont rent anything without seeing it first. So have you arranged to come over??

Jo xxx


----------



## rwg_es (Feb 6, 2011)

Dublin_John said:


> Villa reqd for long term lease 2-3 Years minimum. Must have secure grounds and area for 2 Dogs. Security lighting and Alarm. 4-5 Bedrooms and Private Pool. No timewasters please.


Where do you want villa?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rwg_es said:


> Where do you want villa?



He has stated Calpe and is also looking for bar work in that area I guess

Jo xxx


----------



## Dublin_John (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your help. I will check out that as advised.


----------

